# Werte aus verschiedenen Seiten beziehen



## SiemensSL45Liebhaber (30. Apr 2004)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde   , 

ich stehe vor einem Problem:

ich habe ein Projekt, in dem ich eine Homepage erstellen soll, auf der man eine Prüfung absolvieren kann, der Ablauf SOLL so sein, dass jede Frage des Tests auf einer neuen Seite ist, man also nach Beendigung der Ersten Frage zur nächsten gelangt...

mein Problem liegt jedoch in der Auswertung des Tests, am Ende soll nämlich die Erreichte Punktzahl bzw. der erreichte Prozentanteil der richtigen Fragen...

ich hätte mir gedacht, das die jeweils aktuelle Frage dann sofort ausgewertet wird und dann jeweils ein Punkt oder ebend keiner vergeben wird...

doch wenn der Test beendet ist, wie ziehe ich dann die Werte aus den ganzen unterschiedlichen Seiten zusammen um sie auszuwerten ?

hat da jemand eine Idee ???
oder hat jemand einen besseren und einfacherern Lösungsweg ???

oder geht das überhaupt mit einem Java-Script ???


ich bin sehr dankbar für alle Auskünfte...

Gruß
Rico

PS: entschuldigung habe ebend erst gesehen, dass es einen Extrateil für Scripting gibt...


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Apr 2004)

für so etwas würde ich nicht javascript nehmen? Kennst du dich einigermaßen mit PHP oder Ähnlichem aus?


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2004)

Vielleicht arbeitest Du ja mit Frames. Dann kannst Du in einen Frame, der immer sichtbar ist ein statisches Applet unterbringen, welches von den Applets in den Frageseiten die erreichten Punkte entgegen nimmt.


----------

